# Flamingo cupcakes & Fairy Cakes



## MrsMay (Jun 7, 2009)

yep... you read right... Flamingo cupcakes!

My sister asked me this year for a flamingo cake, so I compromised with flamingo cupcakes...

finished product:






individual flamingo cupcake toppers:





flock of flamingo cupcake toppers:





cupcakes without toppers:





handmade sugar flowers for the cakes:









As the theme was flamingo/pink, I coloured the cream for the fairy cakes pink, and dusted them with pink holographic glitter (bit hard to get the glitter to show up in pics as it's very fine)





Enjoy!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 7, 2009)

They are amazing! 

Did you make the toppers yourself?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_They are amazing! 

Did you make the toppers yourself?_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, I made them myself... I used a flamingo shaped cookie cutter and some modelling paste then shaded them in with some powder food colouring, added wings with royal icing and voila!  Oh, and the beaks/eyes were painted on with black food colouring


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW, that is even more amazing.

I'm super duper impressed with the effort so I'm sure the taste will be even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've given up on baking as the last time I tried to make bread I filled the whole house with smoke, not good!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ thanks hun!

The flamingo cakes were a simple buttercake, and the icing was a cream cheese icing (as requested by my sister) so I taste tested them beforehand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not good about the bread!  My mum makes bread every couple of days (using breadmaker) as she doesnt eat store-bought bread, so I get to smell bread cooking every couple of days


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 7, 2009)

Well it was my first time bread making and I think I got a bit over ambitious, now whenever I make it I have to make sure I stay in the same room for fear that I don't kill us all from smoke poisoning but the end result is lovely and the smell of fresh bread can't be beaten.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

Wowwwwww, incredible!!! I wish I could have cupcakes like that, want to send some to Ireland?! ;D You have amazing skills!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Wowwwwww, incredible!!! I wish I could have cupcakes like that, want to send some to Ireland?! ;D You have amazing skills!_

 
Thanks hun!  Unfortunately I dont think they would survive the trip to Ireland... the flamingos would be shattered and the cupcakes would be smooshed!!  But hey, if you're happy with that I will send one


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

They look yummy!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look incredible and so delicious!






 Hmmmm I am getting hungry!


----------



## revinn (Jun 7, 2009)

Ugh, I just worked out..must..leave..thread..

Those are absolutely beautiful. They're making me way too hungry.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2009)

wow! yet another talented baker on specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your sister must have been over the moon with these!

is it special baking glitter you used??


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 7, 2009)

Those are beautiful!  I was going to ask you if the toppers were edible, and I see that they are.  There are so many talented ladies here!  You, Ernie, and Melozburngr should all get together for a bake off, and I'd happily be the taste-testing judge!!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 7, 2009)

These are amazing!!!! You're very talented.  And they look delicious


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, you have some mad skills!  These are gorgeous and look delicious.  I'd feel guilty eating them though, they're so pretty.


----------



## Nicnivin (Jun 7, 2009)

Great job they look awesome! How long did it take you to make those yummy treats?


----------



## Okami08 (Jun 7, 2009)

Those look gorgeous!  You're incredible!  I especially love the tiny handmade flowers - so cute!  And delicious...


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone, your comments mean a lot!  This is just a hobby for me


----------



## kittykit (Jun 8, 2009)

They're so lovely and yummy!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG, they look so delicious!! Can I have one or two??


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 8, 2009)

these are so beautiful! i love the glittery flowers and the flamingos! i dont think id be able to eat them if i saw them theyre just too pretty


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

Your sister is a very lucky girl!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 8, 2009)

You are so talented! They look delectable and exquisite. I love the theme and the flamingo is incredible, so glittery. Your sister is very lucky!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 8, 2009)

They are beautiful! You're very talented!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2009)

those are so cute! i love flamingos.


----------



## n_c (Jun 8, 2009)

Yummy those look so good


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 9, 2009)

^^Oh woooow they  look amazing!! Is it wrong that I want to bite their heads off Ozzy style?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When ever I have an animal shaped treat I always start with the head heheh.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Oh woooow they look amazing!! Is it wrong that I want to bite their heads off Ozzy style?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When ever I have an animal shaped treat I always start with the head heheh. _

 
No that's not wrong!  I always eat the head first on freddo frogs and caramello koalas


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 10, 2009)

how pretty!  very cute MrsMay =]


----------



## mynameisanna (Jun 22, 2009)

ooh! i'm salivating! those look yummy


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 22, 2009)

OMG, the cupcakes look so yummy!!


----------

